# spacing between rim joist vents



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

By the CRC you need 1 sq. ft. for every 150 sq. ft. of crawl space.

But since you are not experiencing any moisture problems under there I would suggest putting in a few more vents as the new insulation might act as a bit of a vapor barrier not allowing the new moisture to escape as it may have done before having the insulation. 

You are probably not required to pull a permit for the new insulation so you would not be subject to inspection by you B.D. In any case they would probably not require bringing the venting up to code. (possibly, not guaranteed)

Andy.


----------

